# Mist King Set-Up Approval before ordering.



## MickJagger (Aug 30, 2014)

About to pull the trigger on this set-up. Can anyone see anything wrong with this? I'm going to use the quad nozzle for Jagger's 60 gal setup placed in the center, and drill a hole through the top section of glass between the two out-lying screens, with each nozzle facing opposite of each other forming a giant misting plus sign if you will. If anyone can poke holes in this please let me know, I've been told by numerous people its a great system for tegus. 

Best Regards


----------

